
Ask HN: Ownership of IP when founders break up (no agreement in place) - awayitgoes
My co-founder and I are partners 50:50 in a registered company. Lately there have been a lot of disagreements on which direction the company should take. We have, for all intents and purposes, broken up our partnership.<p>The matter of who owns the IP is unclear. The product has never been released, and we did not sign an agreement about IP when we started.<p>Do we have equal rights to the same IP if we each decide to go it alone?
======
brudgers
Sorry to learn that things did not work out. If the IP is worth using for
something beyond leverage in negotiations related to the dissolution, then
it's worth obtaining professional legal advice.

If all IP would had been assigned to the company, a solution would be to sell
to the highest bidder with the proceeds divided among the shareholders.

Good luck.

------
sharemywin
Probably depends on the state/country.

